# Ram Riegel mit unterschiedlichen Taktungen kombinieren .... ?



## Syntheciser (7. August 2013)

Hallo leute, ist es möglich meine Aktuell verbauten 6 GB Ram (1600mhz) mit 6gb (2000mhz) ram zu kombinieren ? Alle Riegen sind aus der Corsair Dominator Serie ....
Hätte die drei slotseben frei und der Ram liegt hier rum und wartet darauf genutzt zu werden. Sollte ja eigentlich funktionieren wenn ich den schnelleren an den Takt des 1600ers anpasse oder ?

Der 1600er läuft mit 7-7-7-20 und der 2000er mit 8-9-8-24


Das ganze soll auf einem Rampage 3 Extreme mit i7 - 970 laufen. 

Danke für eure Tips und Hilfe


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

Ja, kann funktioneren, wenn man den Takt des langsameren nimmt und die Latenzen des schlechteren von beiden.
Trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## Syntheciser (7. August 2013)

hmmmm, denkst du dass ich dann lieber auf den 6gb bleiben soll ? Ist mittlerweile halt doch recht wenig ...


----------



## Atothedrian (7. August 2013)

Außer bei Benchmarks merkt man von den Latenzunterschieden eigentlich sowieso nichts. Kann du ruhig kombinieren, der langsamste Riegel limitiert und gibt den Takt an. Wenn du mehr Ram brauchst bau ruhig ein. Wenn du wirklich einen negativ Effekt merkst kannst du die immernoch wieder raus nehmen.
Ich behaupte mal von der Geschwindigkeit her merkst du nix.


----------



## jumpel (7. August 2013)

Was machstn mit dem PC? Zum zocken reichen 6GB meiner Meinung nach noch völlig aus.


----------



## hodenbussard (7. August 2013)

Unterschiedlich RAM Frquenzen machen nichts aus,liegt der niedrigste Takt an,und die wenn überhaupt 5 % Geschwindigkeitverlust gegenüber gleichen Modulen wirst im Alltagsgebrauch nicht merken.
ABER....manche Riegel beissen sich förmlich 
Teste es einfach 

Und anpassen musst in der Regel nichts,das übernimmt meist das Mainboard recht zuverlässig


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

6GB ist wenig? Was machst Du denn?
6GB sind für die meisten Spiele noch mehr als völlig ausreichend, da die meisten Spiele immer noch nur 32bit sind und daher nicht mit mehr als ~3GB umgehen können.
Und selbst bei 64bit-Anwendungen für Ottonormalverbraucher kommen die wenigsten an 6GB ran.


----------



## hodenbussard (7. August 2013)

Spiel mal LotRO,dann sind 6GB fix voll,aber ok.Das ist eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Westcoast (7. August 2013)

timings und taktraten kann man anpassen, nur der spannungsbereich sollte nicht zuweit auseinander liegen. das board kann nur eine spannung freigeben.


----------

